# Help please! Dart keeps going into shock...



## Mr.miley (May 3, 2016)

I don't have a local vets near me and one of my darts keeps going into shock whenever I put food in or go near them.
Teribilis I believe to be male, around 1 yr, not sure why or how this happened, but each time his legs go straight and you can see the muscles pulsing, arms go limp, and he just lays there, he was staying inside a little area that was secluded so I am not sure how well he has been eating, he used to be the most lively dart I had, now he is the one I worry about most, all I can think is he has hit something and caused problems? Causing him to over exhurt and then go into shock? 
This has happened 3 times in the past two week, each time I have had to wash my hands and pick him up and place him in the water bowl, while splashing him slightly.

Any thoughts?

I have now put some calcium into the water so that if he is injured he can at least obsorb some from there if he doesn't eat as much at least? Or is that a bad idea?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## grackle (Sep 18, 2015)

I know nothing of keeping frogs. I'm hoping that bumping your post will mean that more see it. 
I'd try things like misting it with warm water in case it is dehydrated. Start your furnace recently? Also check whatever was giving them their basking spots to see if they are working.
Good luck, may it be as mundane as a lame attempt at a courtship dance.


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

What are you dusting your flies with?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is often a symptom of a nutritional deficiency. 

Toostrange is on the right track. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mr.miley (May 3, 2016)

Thanks all, I actually stopped giving flies to my frogs about a month or so back and mainly do small crickets now, with woodlice, springs, and others. I tend to dust calcium once a week with the rare twice (it kills the crickets really quickly) I bulk feed for a few days due to my work load, so it usually lasts 2-3 days.
Thanks for the comments, I will try reintroducing some flies every now and then, and will try dusting a little more.
I will continue calcium dusting the water for a little while as well just until I see him eating a bit better.

Thanks again all.
Miley


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Mr.miley said:


> Thanks all, I actually stopped giving flies to my frogs about a month or so back and mainly do small crickets now, with woodlice, springs, and others. I tend to dust calcium once a week with the rare twice (it kills the crickets really quickly) I bulk feed for a few days due to my work load, so it usually lasts 2-3 days.
> Thanks for the comments, I will try reintroducing some flies every now and then, and will try dusting a little more.
> I will continue calcium dusting the water for a little while as well just until I see him eating a bit better.
> 
> ...


I think it would really help to dust every feeding and feed more often. If you are bulk feeding, much of the dust is coming off of the food items before the frogs get to them. Many of us dust flies with Repashy Calcium Plus on every feeding. Then, every two weeks or so, do Repashy Vitamin A. Also, make sure to refrigerate the the supplements after opening and discard after 6 months. This will make sure that your supplements are most effective. 

Mark


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless your work load has you unable to feed the frogs every three days or so there isn't any need to add a ton of feeders to the enclosure to get through 2-3 days. You should be fine feeding them on a schedule of every 2-3 days or so. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

The calcium-powder-in-water thing probably isn't the best idea. I imagine it would make the pH a bit high, and if the mix stays on the frog, it could foul and invite a bacterial problem.

Some more points to consider here...An oldie, but a goodie! 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/4802-vitamins-through-skin.html


----------

